# docther mc clure



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

whats everyones  experiances with doc mc clure 
so hard picking a consultiont


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi babydust
We went with prof mcclure for 2 cycles of ICSI at origin. I'm not having anymore cycles but if I did I wouldn't hesitate to go back to him. He's a lovely man, very genuine and caring and he definitely knows what he's doing. I'm biased though as I don't know what the other consultants are like so I'm sure there's other good ones out there too. We got a private consultation with the prof at the ulster clinic. If you went with prof you'd have to go to either origin or RFC so it depends on how you feel about those places. Have you thought about the new GCRM Belfast clinic? I've heard good reports about there also. Good luck with your decision x


----------



## patientstill (Dec 21, 2013)

Wouldnt be my choice. At the end of the day tho they are all much the same in NI. Some just have a better bedside manner.


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

What u mean what is your experience


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

He is a lovely man. Very professional.


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Go with what feels right for you. There is no right or wrong. X


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

I have been under prof McClure for my one and only BFP ( unfortunately I miscarried)
I am now seeing him wih origin. I can't fault him


----------

